Ask HN: What side project do you want to start on these Christmas Holidays? - christopherDam
======
hanniabu
Already a thread started

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10784089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10784089)

------
swcoders
I want to do some thing with AI and also work on my side project for product
comparison.

